# Was Doju Nim Hwang Kee a Black Belt?



## dosandojang (Apr 7, 2004)

I know he died a 10th (or 12th Dan in Judo) Dan, but did he ever really EARN a Black Belt in ANY style? Master Clay, can you help me on this one? Thanks...


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 15, 2005)

dosandojang said:
			
		

> I know he died a 10th (or 12th Dan in Judo) Dan, but did he ever really EARN a Black Belt in ANY style? Master Clay, can you help me on this one? Thanks...


Hard to tell. Many schools, including Okinawan and Japanese, didn't catch on to the black belt and coloured belt ranking system until after WW2. Many founders of styles didn't hold Dan rankings until later in life. Example; Shotokan's Funakoshi and Judo's Kano (creator of the belt system, IIRC). I have never personally heard anyone provide evidence of any kind that he did; however, while this sounds higly inflamatory, it is not given the time period during which he trained. While a historical curiosity, it's also a moot point. He was obviously a well trained and highly skilled Martial Artist who holds the same position of respect and honour as Ueshiba, Funakoshi, Kano, etc.

I guess the question could more accurately be phrased: "Did he earn a Black Belt"? The answer would be an emphat yes. Was he awarded one in the early 1900's? Who knows. Possibly or even probably, but with the destruction of two major wars (WW2 and the Korean), documentation of an early dan is unlikely to be forthcoming - particularly as ranking didn't gain much importance until after the 1940's.


----------

